# Solved: video players choppy



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

I use vlc, nero showtime, and windows media player. Everything worked fine, then all of the sudden my video playback is choppy when playing a dvd in my dvd drive. Not sure why all of the sudden it started doing that. All players are choppy, and before they were fine. The only thing I did between then and now is install some stupid mario brothers game (freeware). I have since deleted it. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Try the Quick Solution here - http://winhlp.com/WxDMA.htm - Your problem sounds like it will be fixed using this script.


----------



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

That was it. Thanks.


----------

